# Ocean Wind Tug



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

Does anyone have the number for this public reef? I went to wear its supposed to be and did circles up to 500 ft and could not locate it. It was deployed last year in January.


----------



## rscrubberrn (Apr 24, 2015)

Pretty sure this is accurate. I dove it several times last year. N30 degrees 10.990’/ W087 degrees 12.025’


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

30.10 992 87.12 016 Garmin GPS 
For sure 

I went back and added a point


----------



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you guys, i did some digging on the pff for it and finally gave in on asking for it, i went to the spot the other thread said it was close to and didnt find it, i mustve just barely missed it!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Maybe you used the wrong format?

N30 10.990 W87 12.025

is the same position as

N30 10 59.4 W 87 12 01.5

One uses "Degrees, Minutes (and fractional minutes)"

The second uses "Degrees, Minutes, and Seconds"

Jim


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

jim t said:


> Maybe you used the wrong format?
> 
> N30 10.990 W87 12.025
> 
> ...


I went back and added the dot, Got in a hurry Garmin GPS


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Sealark's numbers are dead on. Dove it 4/22 for the first time.


----------



## Will_R (Jun 28, 2015)

sealark said:


> 30.10 992 87.12 016 Garmin GPS
> For sure
> 
> I went back and added a point


The decimal is in the wrong place.

You want
30 10.992N
87 12.016W



The number from http://myfwc.com/media/131585/reefs.pdf (which I believe would have official state numbers) on page 21 of 78,

ES0048
Escambia
01/13/2016
Tug Ocean Wind
Tugboat 87'
141
31
83
30° 10.995' N
87° 12.017' W
High


----------



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks guys! With everyones help i found it out there!


----------



## troygem (Jul 27, 2015)

but were there any fish on it??


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

troygem said:


> but were there any fish on it??


There was when I dove it, None when I left it:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

troygem said:


> but were there any fish on it??


Nothing legal...I did take 5 lionfish off it.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I tried it a couple times after that first one and it gets pounded by Divers. I see flags flying every time I am in the area. Great dive for looking at the wreck. Upright and the propeller is still above the sand. First big storm it will get beat up and sunk further in the sand.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

sealark said:


> I tried it a couple times after that first one and it gets pounded by Divers. I see flags flying every time I am in the area. Great dive for looking at the wreck. Upright and the propeller is still above the sand. First big storm it will get beat up and sunk further in the sand.


Ron, is anything left of the Deliverance? We used to love diving that.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Burnt Drag said:


> Ron, is anything left of the Deliverance? We used to love diving that.


Not much stern section and bow sect about 5 ft high it's only about 100ft NW of the soul barge. I call the soul barge the deliverance barge. Both are parking lots on weekends.


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

:whistling: yea......


----------

